# Need soundtrack recommendation



## lindsey (Sep 7, 2012)

Help! I am editing a video that needs the perfect music.

I am looking for a piece of classical music - preferably for the piano. We are trying to convey fear, paranoia, a sense of entrapment, longing and helplessness. The visual setting for this score will be nature at night.

So far, the closest we came was Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata 3rd Movement. The speed is right, and there are moments of frenetic energy and lulls to breathe, but the overall feel is just too warm and cheery. We need fear.

Any suggestions? Links to the track on youtube would be much appreciated!


----------



## Ivanovich (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## lindsey (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow, this is like hearing for the first time. What confusion. Great suggestion, but can you think of something that also communicates some longing? The story goes that the main character is lost in the jungle away from his love, so we need some delicate touch in there too.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

It is worse not to try... let's see what about this one:


----------



## Ivanovich (Aug 12, 2012)

Here's one more similar to the Beethoven sonata. How long will the music be playing for?


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Check out the music of George Crumb. 



 















The Makrokosmos pieces would work well. As would the Black Angels, but they are string ensamble works, not piano.


----------



## lindsey (Sep 7, 2012)

The Makrokosmos piece is excellent! I think I will start with that. It's not exactly what the director had suggested but I think it fits the material. But, just to be safe, can you recommend anything from the 1600-1800s?

And to answer Ivanovich, it will be playing for approx. 2-3 min.


----------



## lindsey (Sep 7, 2012)

Really pretty, but I think we need something non-modern. The story takes place in the 1800s.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Start listening at 1:08
I know that its not even near of the compostional level if you compare it to the other pieces on this thread but it kinda fits to your description.


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

lindsey said:


> I am looking for a piece of classical music - preferably for the piano. We are trying to convey fear, paranoia, a sense of entrapment, longing and helplessness. The visual setting for this score will be nature at night.


I have the perfect piece for you.

Rachmaninov deeply feared and was obsessed with death. This prelude basically is a story of a man buried alive by mistake. It starts very calmly as if the man was unconscious. He then realizes that he is buried alive and the piece starts to be dramatic. The piece then ends exactly like it started (calmly)as the man finally dies.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Or this one
From the comments
"dude I love it, like a cross between yasunori mitsuda's radical dreamers and random european horror film music."


----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm not sure how long you need the piece to be, but this is what came first to my mind. It's not 19th century, but it's not that out-there, and I don't think anything 19th century will do the job as well (I'll keep thinking though).


----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

OK, for a 19th century, how about one of these?






(Start at 1:10)


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

*Haydn* or *Glazunov*. Both work great for soundtracks of Movies, Video Games etc.

-----
edit:

If you search for Paranoia and Fear, you should seek them among Neo-Classical composers.
If non-modern, Beethoven or Mussorgsky would work.

Grieg's Peer Gynt, Suite no.1, Op. 46 - II. Ase's Death is a good choice.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Well, what about Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata, 1st mvt? That's actualy 1800's. They didn't have so much atonal music back then I believe.






Or what about something like this from late 19th century:


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Erlkonig lyrics
http://german.about.com/library/blerlking.htm


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Obviously it's not close to the pieces intention but I think that this, in certain parts from 2:55 on, contains each of the states you describe. If you could do some editing...


----------

